# NO! Not another CONTRACT VIOLATION???



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It has been sometime this Dasher seems has hard time to get to the advertised $20/hr. So I felt disappointed since DiDi hit under $2/share or DASH hit below $80/s.

Friday, I finally averaged above $20/hr. so I checked my rating after checking the earning when shift ended. A RED CONTRACT VIOLATION again.

What's going on ? Order not delivered/recived. Not Again.








Someone tipped $12 and false claimed "not delivered"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You are a street walker.
Pimped out.
At the mercy of your pimp.
Why does any of this amaze you?

You are what you are. 
Get out there, on your knees and make your master money.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Usually, I have a 100% completion rate. i am very careful what I accept to deliver, and if goes south, well, I just bite the bullet and keep going.

These past couple of days, I noticed that DD has been giving me orders where the delivery time was cutting it way too close for comfort. Usually, the delivery time is adjusted to reality once you pickup. Not all of them. Yesterday morning.
McDonalds. $7.75 3.5 miles. And actually lands me in a hot spot.

I am 3 miles away. I receive the ping at 10:10. The pickup time is 10:10. I begin going towards the pickup. I call support and explain that if I keep going, I will receive a contract violation unless the pickup time is adjusted. They said I'm sorry, if the order is inconvenient for you, you can unassign it. Humg up, called another. Same response.

I unassigned it. So since that order, I have been paying very close attention to the deliver by time that is on the screen prior to acceptance.

It looks like the delivery time is adjusted depending on confirmed pickup. The issue is with getting to the pickup by the time they say, which apparently cannot be adjusted. At least that is what I was told.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Look at the title of this message board. Go away.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Look at the title of this message board. Go away.


Right back at ya, HotShot.

Embarrassing, huh?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So when we finally seek revenge and go spamming the rideshare subforums with deliveries, should we be nice and stick to one topic, or be like them and write EVERYWHERE?!? 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Look at the title of this message board. Go away.


Did I write something off topic?
I was referring to and actually mentioned how you can get a Contract Violation in my post.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Did I write something off topic?
> I was referring to and actually mentioned how you can get a Contract Violation in my post.


Just another rideshare driver claiming our territory. Yet again. This one’s particularly smart. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Just another rideshare driver claiming our territory. Yet again. This one’s particularly smart. 😂


So is his problem that we are discussing deliveries at all, or discussing non Uber Eats deliveries.
And why did this just come up?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> So is his problem that we are discussing deliveries at all, or discussing non Uber Eats deliveries.
> And why did this just come up?


Because he likely read this from the “news” link and didn’t bother actually looking if this was a “Deliveries” thread. It’s the tone for me. 😂


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Why did CONTRACT VIOLATION keep coming? 
Can't DoorDash ask complaint's proof of no delivery or no contact(communication) or an intended scam?


----------

